# Where to find Heavy scented Fragrance Oils



## TW (May 12, 2008)

Hello!! I am new here but have stopped by several times in the past. There is so much awesome information here and finally decided to join and ask a few questions and offer answers, if I can, where needed.
My biggest problem with making soaps has been with fragrances.
My method is CP and the scents I use are just not strong enough. The companies bought from are varied: MMS, Craftlobby, Brambleberry, Peak Candle. Some oils are *okay* but the majority has been wasted money. Is there any company that offers oils that consistantly hold up to the Cold Process method? Thanks!! TW


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Soaps that are strong in fragrance are Commercial Soaps. Thats because they are covering up the scent of the chemicals. 

In cold process soap, your fragrance is not going to be extremely strong. This is where the lotions, creams, sprays etc comes in. 

Adding more than 1oz ppo to your soap, may ruin your batch.


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2008)

MMS,  Brambleberry, Peak Candle are all superb scent sources. I have not tried the 4th you mentioned.

No 2 scents will react the same in various oil/soap recipe comboes. It is a matter of trial & error. The more you try, the more successful you will become at meeting your goals.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

You're correct, CP soaps don't keep their scents very well.  I make HP and find that it is much more fragrant than CP.  I use alot of EO's anyway and in HP you add the EO's at the very end, so there is no chance of it seizing.


----------



## TW (May 13, 2008)

It is not that I want the soaps to be heavily scented I need the fragrance oils to be heavily scented so they will be strong enough for some scent in my soaps but perhaps I am not adding enough oil. Some scents I have bought are weak right in the bottle so I can't see how they could make it through in my CP.

I have never tried HP. That sounds...interesting. (Challenging) Maybe I will try that. Thanks for all you guy's help! Have a great day!!


----------

